# Collecting springtails from wild mushrooms



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

This morning I noticed what I think is yellow chanterelle mushrooms growing in my yard. I picked one and turned it over and noticed several tiny bugs crawling about, a few that look alot like springtails. I searched the forum and there isn't much info here about collecting and culturing these guys. I wanted your take on this.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I have considerd this to try in order to culture a larger variety of springs and other micro fauna though I have no idea how I would Id what I have found.

Michael


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Zoom in with a camera and look for pics online to compare them


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

I've seen lots of interesting bugs on wild mushrooms, usually the ones that are too far gone to eat. If they where eating mushrooms in the wild, I'd try just feeding them store bought mushies and keeping them on a damp substrate.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I would rear a generation or two before feeding in case the mushrooms are toxic. Identification is impossible by a photo. Springtails are incredibly diverse and specimens would need to be sent to taxonomists. It would not surprise me to see that every one in the trade already is misidentified. Heck, hobbyists can't even agree on pumilio taxonomy...

J


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Read through this thread, I caught alot of small bugs and explained how here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/wanted/58980-looking-buy-springtails.html


----------

